# Walnut Pie



## texas bbq (Jan 15, 2012)

For my hungry family 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 i maked a Walnut Pie from the Smoker.



















see you......


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow it is a great pie Yummy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2012)

Like Ahron said, It looks yummy! How did it taste smoked? Would you smoke one again?


----------

